# viper 5902 prblems



## hugob90 (Sep 27, 2010)

ok so i have a 94 civic and got a viper 5902 installed but i have a problem which started today...my alarm keeps going off saying my door, hood, and trunk have been triggered but i was staring at the car while its going off....can someone help me???


----------



## zigger212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like you might have a broken or wire that is maybe exposed to a ground causing all three to trigger. Is your viper under warranty still?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

hugob90 said:


> ok so i have a 94 civic and got a viper 5902 installed but i have a problem which started today...my alarm keeps going off saying my door, hood, and trunk have been triggered but i was staring at the car while its going off....can someone help me???


 Take it back to where you had the work done, if you did it then you need to provide more info for help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

turn your sensitivity down.


----------

